# Plumbrook Hunt 1/16/2016



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Have a hunt at NASA Plumbrook on Jan. 16, 2016. Looking for any feed back as to what to expect. Have been assigned to unit 57.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The deer that you see will be hauling ass. The terrain is very flat and thick. If you have a gun with iron sights or a red dot take that. Leave the scopes and muzzle loaders at home.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

If your by the perimeter at all stay by the outskirts of it. You almost have to keep moving. Other parties around you will all ride out together. Encourage them all to keep moving as much as possible. You have to keep the deer moving. Think of it as giant rabbit hunting. 

As soon as u get dropped off get in and load gun. Most deer will be moving as everyone gets out there. I wasn't there more than 10 minutes and had a deer down.


----------



## demodave216 (Sep 6, 2014)

my brother hunted Dec 12th and never saw a tail all day. If I remember correctly, there were 130+ hunters between archery and gun, they took like 13 deer........................


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

I was there Nov 14 archery took 2 deer by 9 am . Look my story up with pics


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Will let you know our results.


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Was supposed to go on the hunt last year and couldn't make it. But I do have this map that may be helpful.


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

I was in a2 BTW


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

nis1, thanks for the map. Dirtyworm A2 and 57 are close to one another. Do you recall open woods or thick brush?


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

It was rather thick


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

We had our hunt today at Plumbrook. My daughter shot a small 3 point buck around 9am. twenty minutes later she a six point come through and in the afternoon spotted a mature 8 point. I saw a total of 8 deer with no shot presented. Very enjoyable day a field. Area was extremely thick and a total of nineteen were harvested. Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice job Scot and kelly. She is a killer. Lol


----------



## danielboone214 (Jan 23, 2016)

We were in unit 1A next to you on that day. Seen that buck two times before your daughter killed it. We had 3 giants come through and go into unit 2A. I actually talked to you in the woods that day


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

It was a good day and a quality hunt. When I hit road after talking to you seen quite a few deer crossing it into the section to the east. . Good talking to you and hope you enjoyed yourself. Did you get close to getting shots off at the bucks? I don't think they drove out that area to east as we talked about. I might have missed it I don't know.


----------



## danielboone214 (Jan 23, 2016)

Never really had a chance at them my partner had them four different times in front of him but just to far for the bows. Different story if we had guns. He said they came from section 56 after some shoot'n in that section. We didn't get anything but always have a good time in the woods!! They never did drive that woods we left after 2 so not by then. I actually got out of the truck and checked your daughters deer to see if it was the same deer I seen and it was. Tell her congrats!!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks and I will pass that on too her.


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

I was in A2 that day. Saw 21 total deer. 15 were bucks including 6 I would consider shooters. To bad i filled my buck tag already, I had a huge 10pt. at 20 yards had no idea I was there. 18 of the deer I saw were running around our section right down the middle of the road towards A3.


----------

